# DM Gene Mutation same as ALS



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Saw this on another board: 


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/01/090121174124.htm


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, that is fascinating. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very interesting!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Interesting article. 

My Kodi







had DM. It is a horrible disease and I am glad they have made a break through in it's cause. Hopfully they will develop a DNA test soon to help eliminate it.


----------

